# 8 week old puppy with watery poop



## Quokie123 (May 11, 2014)

My 8 week old bichon (nearly 9 weeks) has been really sleepy with watery poo and only eating chicken no food today  she has been fine before today, I was given a worming tablet by the vet who checked her over before she had these poos and said she was ok, I gave her the tablet she only ate half of it, but vet said before that the tablet could cause loose poo, do you think it would still do this even though it was only half. I. Always bloody worrying any ideas? Xxx


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

loose poo, but not watery. if it where me i would be taking her straight to the vets as young dogs can get dehydrated very very quickly. Make sure she is drinking lots of water to keep her fluids up too.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

If she's lethargic and her poo is watery rather than just a bit loose I'd be getting her to the vet if she were mine. They can get dehydrated and go downhill so quickly at that age.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Agree with the above posters - if she were mine, I'd want her checked over to make sure she's not dehydrated


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hoping you are at the vets now. Just far too serious to leave a small pup like that


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It could well be the worming tablet, but as the others have said, watery poop in such a young pup could easily cause dehydration.

Also, the lethargy and lack of appetite could suggest she doesn't feel well and a wormer shouldn't really cause that.

I wouldn't worry, nothing will happen to her, but take her to your vet as soon as you reasonably can.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sweety said:


> It could well be the worming tablet, but as the others have said, watery poop in such a young pup could easily cause dehydration.
> 
> Also, the lethargy and lack of appetite could suggest she doesn't feel well and a wormer shouldn't really cause that.
> 
> I wouldn't worry, *nothing will happen to her*, but take her to your vet as soon as you reasonably can.


I don't understand this statement 

A small/young pup could be in shock, have organ failure or be dead within 24/48 hours


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

rona said:


> I don't understand this statement
> 
> A small/young pup could be in shock, have organ failure or be dead within 24/48 hours


It's simply trying to advise the OP to get her pup to the vet as soon as she can, without scaring her to death.

Surely, the advice to get veterinary advice as quickly as possible is clear enough, without pointing out all the terrible things that could go wrong?

She had already said she was very worried.


----------



## Dan Glennon (Mar 4, 2014)

Try not to worry. We got Bruno when he was 8 weeks old, for the first month we had him he had watery poos the whole time. We had to do a few things to bring him to having good poos again including worming (which I see you've done). Worming in the puppies early stages is vital but your vet can advise on that 
In the end we narrowed it down to his food, he was on the usual supermarket brand (pedigree or something like that). Since then we have fed him James Welbeloved and he's been on it ever since. His poo got a lot better and he became a lot more active.

Bearing in mind we had him at the vets 2-3 times a week for the first month he was with us so they could keep an eye on him. I hope this helps, keep us updated


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sweety said:


> It's simply trying to advise the OP to get her pup to the vet as soon as she can, without scaring her to death.
> 
> Surely, the advice to get veterinary advice as quickly as possible is clear enough, without pointing out all the terrible things that could go wrong?
> 
> She had already said she was very worried.


Got to disagree with that outlook. The OP is rightly worried about the pup, they need to know how potentially serious it is.

Better that than a dead pup.........How would they feel then?

I read you post as don't panic. Might be just me but that's how it seemed


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

rona said:


> Got to disagree with that outlook. The OP is rightly worried about the pup, they need to know how potentially serious it is.
> 
> Better that than a dead pup.........How would they feel then?
> 
> I read you post as don't panic. Might be just me but that's how it seemed


Yes, quite probably, because panic really achieves nothing.

You can recognise that a situation is urgent and advise someone else of that without the need to create panic.

I can see, as I said in my initial post, that there is need for concern and to get the pup to a vet as soon as possible.

I don't believe it's necessary to cause panic.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Quokie123 said:


> My 8 week old bichon (nearly 9 weeks) has been really sleepy with watery poo and only eating chicken no food today  she has been fine before today, I was given a worming tablet by the vet who checked her over before she had these poos and said she was ok, I gave her the tablet she only ate half of it, but vet said before that the tablet could cause loose poo, do you think it would still do this even though it was only half. I. Always bloody worrying any ideas? Xxx


If the pup is really sleepy, lethargic not interested in things, off food and has very frequent watery diarrhoea then I would be concerned to be honest.

Pups can get lose on rehoming due to stress of leaving mum and litter mates and re-locating, it also tends to be worse if you change food too, as sudden abrupt changes of food can cause loose motions especially on top of re-locating. If they are otherwise well in themselves, bright active, eating and drinking and interested in things that usually isn't a worry, but with the other symptoms too I would be more concerned.

If she has frequent watery diarrhoea, and especially if not drinking even more so, then that can lead to de-hydration very quickly which can make them very ill. Even if they are drinking and the diarrhoea is bad/frequent then there is a risk they could lose fluids quicker then you can get them in and they can be absorbed.

Personally I would take her back and have her checked out.


----------



## Quokie123 (May 11, 2014)

Thank you for all your replys, I rang the emergancy vet last night who to,d me to take her in this morning I have done she was sick last night to but seems perky they gave her anti sick injection, and 3 types of med including stuff to stop her dehydrate, she has had pinkish red in poo since we have been home tho, I hope these mess will worth her out as I don't want to be this person who's always calling the vet. Xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Quokie123 said:


> Thank you for all your replys, I rang the emergancy vet last night who to,d me to take her in this morning I have done she was sick last night to but seems perky they gave her anti sick injection, and 3 types of med including stuff to stop her dehydrate, she has had pinkish red in poo since we have been home tho, I hope these mess will worth her out as I don't want to be this person who's always calling the vet. Xx


Don't worry about that, with pups its better to be safe than sorry. Hope she starts to improve soon.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Quokie123 said:


> Thank you for all your replys, I rang the emergancy vet last night who to,d me to take her in this morning I have done she was sick last night to but seems perky they gave her anti sick injection, and 3 types of med including stuff to stop her dehydrate, she has had pinkish red in poo since we have been home tho, I hope these mess will worth her out as I don't want to be this person who's always calling the vet. Xx


You did the right thing taking her especially if she was sick too as well as having frequent watery diarrhoea as with both there is even greater risk of dehydration in a small pup. Hopefully she will be fine now, just keep an eye on her. If there isn't any progress or she has a relapse then you should at least phone and check in with the vet again. Hopefully now though with the meds etc she should be fine.


----------



## Holmelyne (May 11, 2014)

Quokie123 said:


> My 8 week old bichon (nearly 9 weeks) has been really sleepy with watery poo and only eating chicken no food today  she has been fine before today, I was given a worming tablet by the vet who checked her over before she had these poos and said she was ok, I gave her the tablet she only ate half of it, but vet said before that the tablet could cause loose poo, do you think it would still do this even though it was only half. I. Always bloody worrying any ideas? Xxx


This puppy could have campylobacter which is zoonotic( can be passed to humans). Stress of leaving the litter , new home with environmental bacteria to cope with is one cause. If you see any blood in her poo go straight back to tell your vet. Try her with some well cooked scrambled egg, and make sure she drinks plenty to prevent dehydration.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Quokie123 said:


> Thank you for all your replys, I rang the emergancy vet last night who to,d me to take her in this morning I have done she was sick last night to but seems perky they gave her anti sick injection, and 3 types of med including stuff to stop her dehydrate, she has had pinkish red in poo since we have been home tho, I hope these mess will worth her out as I don't want to be this person who's always calling the vet. Xx


I wouldn't worry about that. With such a young pup, you have to err on the side of caution. They can become dehydrated very quickly.

You definitely did the right thing taking her to your vet.

I hope she's soon well again.


----------



## Quokie123 (May 11, 2014)

Thank you, my mum has her brother and he was rescued he was already really poorly when she got him and was in intensive care, the vets said they think she has the same and like I said gave me loads of mess and dehydration prevention stuff, they said that the blood sounds like its a burst vessel from straining as they checked her out this morning but if becomes lots of it then to call them back, thank you for all your replys such a worrying time for my poorly girl xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Quokie123 said:


> Thank you, my mum has her brother and he was rescued he was already really poorly when she got him and was in intensive care, the vets said they think she has the same and like I said gave me loads of mess and dehydration prevention stuff, they said that the blood sounds like its a burst vessel from straining as they checked her out this morning but if becomes lots of it then to call them back, thank you for all your replys such a worrying time for my poorly girl xxx


You can also get blood and muscos in the faeces if they have got colitis which is inflammation of the bowel.

If the brother was really bad and needed intensive care then it must have be an infection either bacterial or possibly viral. If they do start to get very dehydrated and you cant get fluids in and absorbed quicker then they are losing them through diarrhoea and/or vomiting then they do often have to go on IV fluids and be given the meds the same way. If there is any relapse at all, or she doesn't seem to be getting any better, more blood or not more blood then I would speak to them anyway. Especially as you have now mentioned the sibling and how bad they were.

You can usually get an idea if they have enough fluid, the gums will often become dry and very sticky as opposed to a nice pink healthy colour and shiny and moist when they are hydrated. Another way you can tell too, is by gently pulling up the loose skin on the back, in a well hydrated pup it should spring back quickly, in a dehydrated pup it will return a lot slower, or worse, pause and stand up tent like before slowly returning. So there are things you can keep an eye on to assess shes hydrated.


----------

